# Ramrezi and Corydoras



## limo1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi;

Can we keep Ramrezi,Corydoras,clownloaches,angels in the cement tank or in glass tank of a bigger dimension like 8*2*2,10*2*2,will they be peaceful.
any suggestions ?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

You can keep whatever you want in a tank that size.


----------

